# How to find a house to rent in Hua Hin



## philosophery (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi folks. I am a newbie here. Looking to retire in Hua Hin or Cha Am. Can you please give me a resource to start my journey.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

I'd have the same recommendation for anyone considering renting a property - get here first and spend a month in an apartment before committing to any long-term accommodation rental.

Renting off a website, paying a deposit etc is not good practice in my opinion. Check out the neighbourhoods, locality in relation the shops, beaches, transport etc. 
And what are the neighbours like? 3 barking dogs? Is there an all-night karaoke bar or bar/restaurant nearby? 
Things like this you won't see mentioned on a real estate agent's website.

You'll get some indication of prices from the real estate section of the local news site:

Hua Hin Today

but I expect finding your own property to rent will be cheaper than the rates charged via a letting company.


----------



## frankb (Oct 18, 2013)

There is a lot for rental, especially in Hua Hin where a lot of second homes are available. The winvasia website has a link to more than 100 local real estate agents: Condo – Agents | Winvasia


----------

